# What age to breed my 107lbs 1 year old boer doe?



## Wild Bug Ranch (Nov 19, 2021)

At what age can I breed my 107 pounds, 1-year-old Boer doe? 

She is going to be used as my breeder in 4H and FFA, I will be keeping a doeling out of her and selling her kids to market for 4H and selling the rest of her kids to other 4Hers or FFAers or other people who want them!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

You will get many answers to this question. I don't breed my girls until they are 18 to 24 months old and of good adult weight. But general rule is no sooner than 11 months and 80% adult weight. So if her mom is 150 pounds then breed once she is 120 pounds. Basically you want her to have an opportunity to grow to her full potential. Good luck with your plans 😊

Best wishes


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Same as I answered in your Nigerian thread.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I do the same as Cathy.


----------



## Lil Boogie (Mar 24, 2021)

Good advice above👍👍


----------

